# 2001 Maxima ECM / Shift Lock



## DaniMyrick88 (Apr 3, 2011)

I am in the process of replacing my ECM and IAC valve on my 2001 Maxima. We have the old ECM out of the car waiting for the replacement. Trying to put console back together and went to shift car in neutral and it wouldnt budge. Does anyone know if car will not shift out of park without ECM in car?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Put the battery back in, step on the brake, shift...
Otherwise, pull out the owner's manual and find the little override button that'll push the little lockout pin out of the way so you can shift it.


----------



## DaniMyrick88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Battery is in. Had to replace ECM and IAC valve. Waiting on replacement ECM. So there is no ECM in the car at the moment.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Then you gotta look for the override button. Sometimes you gotta pull a panel near the shifter, sometimes not. I'm sure it's all in the manual somewhere.


----------

